# [solved] Kein keyboard+maus unter X nach neuinstallation

## Simonheld

Hallo, 

ich bin grad dabei gentoo auf meinem neuen Rechner zu installieren und habe probleme mit Maus und Tastatur unter X

Ich bin beim Installieren von Xorg-x11 nach der Anleitung unter

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/xorg-config.xml

vorgegangen.

Meine policies für hal:

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-input-policy.fdi

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input">

      <match key="info.capabilities" contains="button">

        <match key="info.addons.singleton" contains_not="hald-addon-input">

          <append key="info.addons.singleton" type="strlist">hald-addon-input</append>

        </match>

      </match>

      <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

        <match key="info.addons.singleton" contains_not="hald-addon-input">

          <append key="info.addons.singleton" type="strlist">hald-addon-input</append>

        </match>

        <match key="info.capabilities" contains_not="button">

          <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">button</append>

        </match>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- KVM emulates a USB graphics tablet which works in absolute coordinate mode -->

    <match key="input.product" contains="QEMU USB Tablet">

       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <!-- FIXME: Support tablets too. -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.tablet">

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

hald wurde mit "rc-update add hald boot" dem runlevel boot hinzugefügt. Nach dem ein "Xorg -configure" und verwenden der erstellten xorg.conf nicht funktionierte habe ich meine alte xorg.conf aus dem backup nach /etc/X11/ kopiert und mit Auskommentieren verschiedener Einträge rumprobiert (z.B. Input Devices, da ja hal das jetzt übernimmt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe). Ausserdem hab ich bereits wie in manchen posts beschrieben die x11-treiber mit "emerge -a1 $(qlist -I -C x11-driver)" neu installiert ohne Erfolg. (Nachdem es sich um eine Neuinstallation und kein Upgrade handelt auch sinnvoll)

Naja hier meine /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@Balrog)  Sat May 10 21:12:52 UTC 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

        #Option         "AIGLX" "true"

    Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    #Load           "xtrap"

    #Load           "dri"

    Load           "glx"

#       Load  "speedo"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "allowmouseopenfail"

    Option         "AllowEmptyInput"    "true"

    Option         "AutoAddDevices"     "true"

    Option         "AutoEnableDevices"  "true"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "imPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Buttons" "2"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"           # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                    # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option      "NvAGP"      "1"           # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"          # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"         # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"               # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"         # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"       # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"       # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"          # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"                 # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"           # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"           # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"                # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"            # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"                 # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"               # <str>

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "NVIDIA GeForce GT240"

    Option         "NoLogo" "True"              # [<bool>]

    Option         "Dri" "true"

    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        #Option         "fbdev" "/dev/fb0"

    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GT240"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GT240"

    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1024x768 +0+0; CRT: 800x600 +0+0; CRT: 640x480 +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

und falls es hilft der Output von "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE":

```

 (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) May 09 11:44:56 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) May 09 11:44:56 NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) May 09 11:44:56 NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) May 09 11:44:56 NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) May 09 11:44:56 NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

```

Leider haben mir die anderen Foren-Einträge nicht geholfen. Vielleicht weis ja jemand was, ich denke für jemanden der Ahnung hat sollte es ein kleines Problem sein.

Danke schonmal ....Last edited by Simonheld on Sun May 09, 2010 1:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

dumme Frage:

Hast Du evdev in make.conf und auch ein emerge evdev? <edit> Und hal iin den Use-Flags? </edit>

uhai

----------

## Simonheld

in der make.conf ist kein evdev (du meinst als USEFlag schätze ich) aber es ist installiert   hal ist drin

/etc/make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -funroll-loops -funit-at-a-time -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

MAKEOPS="-j5"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="hal opengl sql pengl usb png unicode X firefox dbus pdf kde nsplugin qt3support 3dnow -qt3 qt4 mng cups dvd alsa svg webkit mysql"

#USE="-qt3 qt3support qt4 cairo xulrunner sqlite accessibility nvidia xvmc mp3 samba mozilla nsplugin nptl nptlonly 3dnow 3dnowext aalib acl acpi alsa audiofile avi berkdb crypt cscope curl dga divx4linux dri dvd emacs emacs-w3 encode esd fam fbcon fftw flac flash gdbm ggi gif gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml imap imlib java jikes jpeg kde lcms ldap leim libwww mad mbox mmx motif lesstif mpeg mule nptl nls offensive oggvorbis opengl pampdflib perl png python readline ruby sdl slang spell sse ssl tcltk tiff truetype unicode usb videos wmf wxwindows X Xaw3d xface xinerama xosd xml xml2 xmms xv xvid cdparanoia pam zlib firefox xcb pdf dbus mng sql svg webkit mysql"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="de"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

----------

## uhai

Nicht als USE=... sondern als Input_Device. sieht hier so aus und funktioniert auf dieser Kiste:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom"

```

uhai

----------

## Simonheld

aha was macht wacom?? also da steht es drin ..... wie in der anleitung eben .... stand kurz noch mehr aufm schlauch als eh schon

meins ist übrigens:

AMD Phenom II X2->4  :Wink:  550

Asus M4A79XTD EVO 790 AM3 ATX

----------

## uhai

sorry, wacom ist der Treiber fürs Grafiktablett. Falls Du keines nutzt, reicht Dir evdev.

Mit was treibst Du Deine Nvidia? Ich habe die Treiber von Nvidia, die man nach jeder Neuinstallation erneut installieren muss. Sonst laufen die hier aber gut.

Die Einträge in der xorg.0.log scheinen nichts mit der Tastatur & Maus zu tun zu haben. Findet sich etwas in den anderen Protokollen?

uhai

----------

## Simonheld

wüsste nicht wo ...

/var/log/messages existiert noch nicht...

also ich habe nvidia-drivers installiert und auch neu installiert ...

Ich weis ja nicht aber kde läuft auch schon... allerdings komm ich nicht weiter als bis zur passwort eingabe, da ja maus und keyboard nicht gehen ...

Muss man maus und keyboard treiber eigentlich eigenhändig installieren? Wenn ja wie heissen die Pakete?

Also was ich kurz drin hatte waren xf86-input-(mouse/keyboard) aber die hab ich wieder rausgeworfen weils nichts gebracht hat. Stimmt evtl was mit meiner hal nicht?!

----------

## uhai

Maus und Tastatur über usb? Kannst Du in die Konsole wechseln und lsusb machen? Siehst Du die zwei dort?

uhai

----------

## Simonheld

maus sehe ich ...

tastatur ist ps/2

konsole wechseln wenn xserver grad läuft geht nicht da tastatur tot aber ich bin eh über ssh von notebook eingeloggt ...

----------

## uhai

ssh ist gut  :Smile: 

laufen alle benötigten Dienste:

hal, dbus, consolekit?

uhai

----------

## Simonheld

hal läuft das weis ich .... bei den anderen ... äh wie kuck ich das nochmal

----------

## uhai

```
/etc/init.d/dbus status
```

falls notwendig:

```
/etc/init.d/dbus start
```

analog für consolekit...

uhai

----------

## Simonheld

dbus läuft und lief auch schon

consolekit gabs noch nicht ... ist am installieren

was ist/macht das?

schätze es folgt ein "rc-update add consolekit boot/default"?!

----------

## uhai

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> consolekit gabs noch nicht ... ist am installieren
> 
> was ist/macht das?

 

Das weiß ich auch nicht so genau, habe es selbst einmal vermisst und weiß daher, das es dazu gehört....  :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> schätze es folgt ein "rc-update add consolekit boot/default"?!

 

So habe ich das gemacht...

uhai

----------

## Simonheld

hab consolekit installiert und gestarted hilft aber alles nix...  :Sad: 

----------

## Simonheld

ok die zeile im Xorg.0.log ist doch komisch oder?

```

...

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

...

```

----------

## Simonheld

so als idee mal die meldung von startx: (die zeile ...AllowEmptyInput .... true ist schon draussen -> nützt nix)

```

Balrog ~ # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.28201

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Balrog 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Sat May 8 14:59:08 GMT 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@100

Build Date: 08 May 2010  08:25:01PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun May  9 15:36:09 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 59: xclock: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: exec: xterm: not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 61: xterm: command not found

waiting for X server to shut down 

```

----------

## Simonheld

jetzt gehts !

meine neue xorg.conf:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Mon May 11 15:57:20 PDT 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Die hat mir jemand geschickt.... Vielen Dank und Danke auch Dir uhai!

Ich werd mir ansehen was die böse Zeile oder die bösen Zeilen waren  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## uhai

schön, das ich etwas helfen konnte. Habe zwischenzeitlich mein Problem mit der minimal-install-CD auch weiterbringen können, daher war ich gerade als es spannend wurde etwas abgelenkt.

Die Option "allowEmpty" schaltet hal ab. Das wars, siehe auch hier.

Viel Spaß weiterhin  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

## dp20eic

Hi Simonheld,

aus Deinen posts ging nicht hervor welche Version von "Xorg" Du nutzt. Ich hatte mit "Xorg >=1.7" aber keine Einträge, für Mouse und Keyboard, mehr in der "xorg.conf".

Was sagt den:

"eix -I xorg" oder

"emerge --search xorg" und

"qlist -I -C x11-drivers/"

Wie gesagt ab Version von xorg >=1.7 sollten die Einträge überflüssig sein ist evtl. doch noch ein anderes Problem. Aber wichtig ist ja erst einmal, dass es funktioniert.

in meiner, seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr aufgeräumten "/etc/make.conf" steht:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> jetzt gehts !
> 
> meine neue xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

noch ein schönen N'Abend

Bernd

----------

